
NC Republican Office Firebombed, 'Nazi' GOPers Threatened in Graffiti - lsh123
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/nc-republican-office-firebombed-nazi-gopers-threatened-graffiti-n667316
======
sndean
> Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump weighed in as well,
> describing those behind the incident as "animals representing Hillary
> Clinton and Dems in North Carolina." (Authorities had not identified any
> suspects.)

> They "firebombed our office in Orange County because we are winning," he
> said on Twitter. (An NBC News/Wall Street Journal/Marist poll conducted last
> week found Clinton leading Trump by four points in the state. Nationally,
> Clinton leads Trump by 11 points, according to an NBC News/WSJ poll released
> Sunday.)

Interesting to see the fact-checking done within the same paragraph.

------
lsh123
An another one: Vandals throw bricks through windows at Delaware County
Republican Party office ([http://fox59.com/2016/10/18/vandals-throw-bricks-
through-win...](http://fox59.com/2016/10/18/vandals-throw-bricks-through-
windows-at-delaware-county-republican-party-office/))

